# American Grove Snails



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm very intrested in these. Wondering if anyone keeps them, or has any advice tips on keeping them? 

Thanks,
Tom:2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

From the pics I've just found on ebay, they look remarkably similar to cepea nemoralis or fortensis...common garden snails...

Edit: just looked them up - they are just cepea nemoralis - they are easily found in the UK, I had some in my back garden a few years back.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

I get these pretty snails everywhere in the garden -some are white fleshed too-I thought they were called Roman snails but I'm no expert even though i likes them


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

They are very pretty - our garden is overrun with snails, when it rains I often see a few of these crossing the road by my front garden lol.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, I was looking at them ones on ebay  Do you think they are wildcaught, the ones off ebay? I presume, they are just require the same things a any other snail, except aquatic ones obviously!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Seems hardly anyone keeps them, I'm going to email him to see if the're WC.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Why is it only me who can't seem to find these snails?!! I've never seen these in the wild, we only ever get the normal garden snails, loads of 'em!! :bash:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Tommy123 said:


> Yes, I was looking at them ones on ebay  Do you think they are wildcaught, the ones off ebay? I presume, they are just require the same things a any other snail, except aquatic ones obviously!


If it's the ones I'm thinking on eBay, then they're babies from wc parents. I'd message the seller though to get an accurate size of the ones for sale, as they've been advertised on eBay for ages, so may not be teeny tiny any more.

They're easy to keep, I have loads of different colour variations of these, and mine have bred many times. Feed them the same as GALS, but I don't give mine as much humidity as GALS. I spray each day, but don't cover their faunarium lid with clingfilm. I've kept them in RUBs before, and they were fine, so long as the (airhole-drilled) lid was opened every day. Which it should be anyway, as food should be removed and replaced every day.

Make sure they have substrate a couple of inches deep at least, with hidey holes and they are particularly fond of fake plants, I always find them on and under the leaves. They don't burrow as much as GALS do, generally only burrowing to lay eggs. They chill out up high.

They are exceptionally fragile when babies, so if you get some handle with extreme care! Keep them warm, moist (not wet) and clean


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> If it's the ones I'm thinking on eBay, then they're babies from wc parents. I'd message the seller though to get an accurate size of the ones for sale, as they've been advertised on eBay for ages, so may not be teeny tiny any more.
> 
> They're easy to keep, I have loads of different colour variations of these, and mine have bred many times. Feed them the same as GALS, but I don't give mine as much humidity as GALS. I spray each day, but don't cover their faunarium lid with clingfilm. I've kept them in RUBs before, and they were fine, so long as the (airhole-drilled) lid was opened every day. Which it should be anyway, as food should be removed and replaced every day.
> 
> ...


Finally found someone who keeps them:2thumb: I'd probaly keep them in faunariums, say I did buy the ones of ebay, and there was 5 - what size faunarium? I'd get some fake plants, and coir soil. Do they breed often? How many eggs on average?

I'm presuming they don't grow big, about as big as a 10p - because the ebay ones show they only grow to a size of a 10p. I know you have to feed lettuce, cucumber, what other foods? Because I've seen snail foods, but I'm not so sure about the pellets :hmm:

I'd be keeping them in my bedroom, of which is quite warm, which is fine. 
Also - I was wondering if you have any pictures or the enclosure for your groves? I was also wondering if you sell your 'groves? As I trust you more than the ebayer:2thumb: He may also run out, probaly not, but you never know....

Thanks, Tom


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If you go on Petsnails, many folks have kept them over the years. They're very commonly found in the wild, unless they're a super rare colour, I'd probably just take a look in the back garden :2thumb:

Keeping Pet Snails & Slugs - Snail & Slug Care, species, health & much more...


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> If you go on Petsnails, many folks have kept them over the years. They're very commonly found in the wild, unless they're a super rare colour, I'd probably just take a look in the back garden :2thumb:
> 
> Keeping Pet Snails & Slugs - Snail & Slug Care, species, health & much more...


Been having a look on there, and can't find them - well I've found them, but it's just blank, I presume they haven't updated it. I can't find anything on the forum either.

Thanks for the link though, I'll keep checking up on there:2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just been checking through again, I'm not sure if it's busy at all, one of the mods hasn't been on in ages.. so any advice would be a great help


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmm, I've now been on another snail forum, and according to this person, there American GRAVEL Snails, and the person on ebay is wrong. I'm so confused - someone help!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's a link by the way: Super Snails - american gravel snail?????


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

They're not american anything chuck - it's clearly a selling point, trying to make you think they've got them in from the US.

They're called grove snails in the US, but over here they're just called roman snails or cepea nemoralis.

Petsnails used to be very busy (I used to mod there too), but I've not been on since I homed all of mine years ago - Bugnation might be a good start?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Roman Snails (Helix pomatia) have, at last, been added to Schedule 5 of the Wildlife and Countryside Act, 1981.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmm I must have got mixed up on my common names. Helix are roman, cepea are banded/white/brown lipped.

On a side note, I used to have some albino aspersa, they were lovely


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Will take a peek on bugnation - thanks for that.

This is all abit confusing for me:blush: So what is the 'official' common name for Capae Nemoralis? Them albino aspera look nice... what size do they grow?

: victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Tommy123 said:


> Will take a peek on bugnation - thanks for that.
> 
> This is all abit confusing for me:blush: So what is the 'official' common name for Capae Nemoralis? Them albino aspera look nice... what size do they grow?
> 
> : victory:


Official common name I suppose would be the brown lipped snail. Cepaea hortensis looks very similar to C. nemoralis, and you get both in the same colour variations, but C. hortensis has a white lip. This can often not be properly seen though until they are adults, and the lip has formed. They are also often called banded snails, but this doesn't distinguish between hortensis and nemoralis, as both can be banded.

I don't have any pics of my snail enclosures, but for my Cepaea I use a medium size faunarium, with 3 inches of topsoil as substrate, a buried plant pot hide, fake trailing plants stuck through the holes of the lid, and a branch or 2 for them to slither up and down. Don't forget they need a big chunk of cuttelfish bone too. That's about it really.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Official common name I suppose would be the brown lipped snail. Cepaea hortensis looks very similar to C. nemoralis, and you get both in the same colour variations, but C. hortensis has a white lip. This can often not be properly seen though until they are adults, and the lip has formed. They are also often called banded snails, but this doesn't distinguish between hortensis and nemoralis, as both can be banded.
> 
> I don't have any pics of my snail enclosures, but for my Cepaea I use a medium size faunarium, with 3 inches of topsoil as substrate, a buried plant pot hide, fake trailing plants stuck through the holes of the lid, and a branch or 2 for them to slither up and down. Don't forget they need a big chunk of cuttelfish bone too. That's about it really.


Thanks  I suppose, if I did buy some, and sold them, I would call them Brown Lipped Snails.: victory: I'm presuming you use exo-terra faunariums - the medium one. I will gather some fake plants, pots etc. I have cuttlefish for my tort, so that's sorted already:mf_dribble:

Thanks the useful advice.. not sure if/when I'll get some, but I'm sure soon:flrt:

Tom:notworthy:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

No problem  Hope you can get some soon. Might be a good idea though to wait til the weather picks up, then I'm sure you'll find plenty in the garden, or parks etc. Just have a good look at them though, sometimes wc ones are crawling with mites. I found a gorgeous adult pale pink one, but when I picked it up it was covered in mites, running in and out of its airhole, so I had to leave it  I also once found a 6" long chunky gorgeously patterned slug (I'm not weird, honest) but it too was crawling.

I don't use the exo faunariums, I got mine from Acorn, and I think they were called Geo or something. Anyway, the one I use is about 12" long, 6" wide and 8" tall. I keep 7 in there. I tend to keep my plain unbanded different coloured ones separate, so I can keep track of who's giving me what babies! I haven't had much luck with my baby Cepaea though, so have never sold any. If you get babies, I would urge you to keep them in something like a coffee jar. That way you won't lose track of them, or accidentally squash them when opening/closing the lid! 

I noticed you also asked about food, so here's a list of the various things I can think of off the top of my head that I feed my snails 

Romaine, cucumber, courgette, squash, tomato, apple, pear, parsnip, peppers, grapes, melon, sweet potato, kiwi, aubergine, sweetcorn, broccoli, cabbage, turnip, swede, pumpkin, carrot, crushed pumpkin, hemp and sunflower seeds (I use a coffee grinder), moist dog biscuits and occasionally a very shallow dish of beer 

Edit: Get your veg from Lidl if you have one, it's the cheapest! You can get pumpkin and sunflower seeds in the supermarkets, usually beside cashew nuts and dried fruit, and you can get hemp seeds in fishing tackle shops, or on eBay.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> No problem  Hope you can get some soon. Might be a good idea though to wait til the weather picks up, then I'm sure you'll find plenty in the garden, or parks etc. Just have a good look at them though, sometimes wc ones are crawling with mites. I found a gorgeous adult pale pink one, but when I picked it up it was covered in mites, running in and out of its airhole, so I had to leave it  I also once found a 6" long chunky gorgeously patterned slug (I'm not weird, honest) but it too was crawling.
> 
> I don't use the exo faunariums, I got mine from Acorn, and I think they were called Geo or something. Anyway, the one I use is about 12" long, 6" wide and 8" tall. I keep 7 in there. I tend to keep my plain unbanded different coloured ones separate, so I can keep track of who's giving me what babies! I haven't had much luck with my baby Cepaea though, so have never sold any. If you get babies, I would urge you to keep them in something like a coffee jar. That way you won't lose track of them, or accidentally squash them when opening/closing the lid!
> 
> ...


Thanks VERY much, your a star:no1: Atleast I know where to come if something goes wrong  I was going to wait till the weather had picked up, don't want too risk. I was going to buy some off eBay, or someone I know on RFUK has bought some, and he might sell me some at one stage, but obviously not until I'm not set-up.

I think mum'll be persuaded by what they eat. She's going to be growing ALOT of food this year, as we are building a massive veg plot. 

Couple more questions(sorry, just like to be safe than sorry) Would they get out of the exo-terra faunarium lids? I've heard some people put cling film over it? And this maybe a dumb question but are snails nocturnal?:blush:

Thanks,
Tom:notworthy:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

They may get out of the faunarium lids when they're tiny, as most faunariums have carry handles, and where they attach there are holes big enough for escapees! But once they get a bit bigger, they'll not escape. It really is a good idea to keep them in something small and easier if they're tiny babies though. 

I cover my GALS faunariums with clingfilm, but I don't with my Cepaea or other native snails. I reckon you could, if you wanted to though, our snails like cosy summer temps and come out when it rains, so i imagine they'd be fine with a cosier temp and more humidity. I am planning to try mixing some of my natives with some of my GALS, I think 

Although the natives are generally messier (snail trail wise) than GALS, so I may be giving myself more work here!

When I started keeping snails, I read loads of places that they were nocturnal, and for the most part, I probably agree  They are more active in the evening, and that's when they tend to eat, I find. Although there are exceptions, and I do see some of mine mooching around, having a munch through the day, but mostly early evening - morning when I get up.

I'm happy to help you with snail related stuff, in any way if I can, so ask as many questions as you like


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> They may get out of the faunarium lids when they're tiny, as most faunariums have carry handles, and where they attach there are holes big enough for escapees! But once they get a bit bigger, they'll not escape. It really is a good idea to keep them in something small and easier if they're tiny babies though.
> 
> I cover my GALS faunariums with clingfilm, but I don't with my Cepaea or other native snails. I reckon you could, if you wanted to though, our snails like cosy summer temps and come out when it rains, so i imagine they'd be fine with a cosier temp and more humidity. I am planning to try mixing some of my natives with some of my GALS, I think
> 
> ...


Thanks - my bedroom I think is a cosy temp, I could always turn the heating up  I'm not so keen on 'big' things when it comes to animals, so I doubt I'd get any GALs.. but you never know  I'm not too fussed as when they come out!

When I did buy some, I'd probaly have a coffe jar ready incase they are too small, and can get out.. so I'd out them in the jar until there big enough. 

A weird question.. but hey.. what does it feel like when you handle them?:blush: I ask, becauseI haven't held one in agess, and haven't seen on in ages either.:blush:

Also, say they did breed, like mad, do you think chickens would eat the babies? I ask because I have loads of chickens!

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm not sure if chickens would eat them. Alas, I have no chickens  Yet. 

When you hold them, they just feel cool, and you feel an ever slight sensation of them 'sucking' onto you. I once carried a beautiful plain yellow Cepaea about a mile in my hand (I found him in a hedge and had to have him!), and he just slimed around and around in circles! When I clean my Cepaea tank, I give the snails a wee bath in shallow warm water, and when i go to pick them up by their shell to put them back in the tank, they twist their bodies around so they can climb onto your finger. I love it, so cute


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I'm not sure if chickens would eat them. Alas, I have no chickens  Yet.
> 
> When you hold them, they just feel cool, and you feel an ever slight sensation of them 'sucking' onto you. I once carried a beautiful plain yellow Cepaea about a mile in my hand (I found him in a hedge and had to have him!), and he just slimed around and around in circles! When I clean my Cepaea tank, I give the snails a wee bath in shallow warm water, and when i go to pick them up by their shell to put them back in the tank, they twist their bodies around so they can climb onto your finger. I love it, so cute


You are going to make me burst with jealousy:devil::lol2: What a shell of fun 
Well, I think that's all for now. I just need to get them now  I think I'll buy them, and when I start biking and walking again, I'll make sure I have a spare tank/jar to bring some snails home!

How would you identify nemoralis? I get a few snails in the summer, but I just thought they were 'snails' just a normal ole' wild snail, but I'm obviously wrong.

Thanks again,
Tom


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

They'll be the striped ones with "flatter" and usually smaller shells than aspersa, aspersa are the other common garden snail and they're rounder and not as patterned (see the pics of my albinos).

I'd love some helix pomatia, they're like helix aspersa but bigger :flrt:

Some piccies on their wiki pages (or if you search google images):

Helix pomatia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Helix aspersa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Grove snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

White-lipped snail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

That White-Lipped snail is stunning! On another forum, I think I remember reading - someone emailed the seller on eBay, about species, like C.Nemoralis etc, and he didn't know. But the ones on eBay, I think are C.Nemoralis.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone keep Garlic Snails? According to some people on another forum, they are small, and smell of garlic! Very intrested in these...


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Tommy123 said:


> Anyone keep Garlic Snails? According to some people on another forum, they are small, and smell of garlic! Very intrested in these...


Not heard of them as a species, initially I presumed they might be taking the mick:
South West Snails

...but then I found this...
Garlic snail - Oxychilius alliarius - Natural England


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

They don't sound very common! Think I'll stick with the C.Nemoralis!
Thanks for that though, just some people were talking about them on another forum.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

What about going aquatic.Apple snails come in a fair amount of colors.You could have some fresh water shrimp in there also.
Apple Snail Colors: Bridgesii Color Basics

Click link.
YouTube - Crystal red shrimp & apple snail

Species(Pomacea bridgesii). 










Cherry shrimps.Not costly.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Possible, infact quite possible! What size/ltr tank would you recommend?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I had garlic snail eggs, but they didn't hatch  You should get aquatic snails as well 

I won 10x Subulina octana on ebay today


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Tommy123 said:


> Possible, infact quite possible! What size/ltr tank would you recommend?


Really would depend on how meny you had but a 2ft+1ft+1ft would suit.

Here's what size they get.Possibly bigger.
Pomacea Bridgesii (spike-topped apple snail).


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I had garlic snail eggs, but they didn't hatch  You should get aquatic snails as well
> 
> I won 10x Subulina octana on ebay today


Don't tempt me:devil: I think I'll get some C.nemoralis for now and see how I go:mf_dribble:



gazz said:


> Really would depend on how meny you had but a 2ft+1ft+1ft would suit.
> 
> Here's what size they get.Possibly bigger.
> Pomacea Bridgesii (spike-topped apple snail).
> image


Quite a good size, but as above, think I'll stick with land snails.. for now:Na_Na_Na_Na: But thanks: victory:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

gazz said:


> Species(Pomacea bridgesii).
> image


Beautiful!!!!! Are they yours? I've just sorted out a new tank for my Apples, which gives me room to buy some more :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Beautiful!!!!! Are they yours? I've just sorted out a new tank for my Apples, which gives me room to buy some more :2thumb:


Pictures


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

^ All in good time


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ All in good time


I just pictured you sounding really sinister when you said that! :lol2:

Was going to pm you actually, just to let you know I haven't forgotten my promise to send you different GALS babies, I just haven't had any yet!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Do you all think £2.99 is cheap for 5 c.nemoralis?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Beautiful!!!!! Are they yours? I've just sorted out a new tank for my Apples, which gives me room to buy some more :2thumb:


No not mine.I've had them in the past.In my tank with small fish species.But i have oscar cichlids now and they would just eat them.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I just pictured you sounding really sinister when you said that! :lol2:


Hehe, it was more of a 'wait until I've eaten this cheese & pringle sandwich' sounding voice actually :lol2: 



> Was going to pm you actually, just to let you know I haven't forgotten my promise to send you different GALS babies, I just haven't had any yet!


You may not have forgotten but I had!!!! Whenever your ready m'dear  & if you happen to be in need of any snails of the aquatic variety I'll be more than happy to oblige in return :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Tommy123 said:


> Do you all think £2.99 is cheap for 5 c.nemoralis?


It's only a couple of quid so yeah that's a fair price - just dont be fished in if they pretend they're a rare variety they've imported them from the US.
:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Roman Snails (Helix pomatia) have, at last, been added to Schedule 5 of the Wildlife and Countryside Act, 1981.


 For those of us not 'into' snails and not up on what species etc, I wonder what will happen to me when I find a cluster of hibernating snails under a plant pot, and stamp on the hosta gobbling fiends and throw them to the chickens?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> It's only a couple of quid so yeah that's a fair price - just dont be fished in if they pretend they're a rare variety they've imported them from the US.
> :lol2:


True:blush: They don't sell often, so he must have lots. He sounds genuine, all the 'snaily' feedback is good:2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

When I kept snails, I used to love searching eBay for more bargains. You do have to check with other snail owners though - I've seen people selling fulicas for silly amounts on there, when you can get them for free quite often (at least you used to) if you look on the forums.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hehe, it was more of a 'wait until I've eaten this cheese & pringle sandwich' sounding voice actually :lol2:
> 
> You may not have forgotten but I had!!!! Whenever your ready m'dear  & if you happen to be in need of any snails of the aquatic variety I'll be more than happy to oblige in return :2thumb:


Ah, you're a darling, but you already sent me a bunch of giant rams a while back (got some eggs floating in the tank at the mo!) so I promised you could have some different types of GALS if I _ever_ get any!

Unfortunately, I'm down to only 3 giant rams now, but they're constantly at it, and seem very happy, especially when I put a bunch of watercress in there. Although one of them does keep trying it on with one of my cana apples 



fenwoman said:


> For those of us not 'into' snails and not up on what species etc, I wonder what will happen to me when I find a cluster of hibernating snails under a plant pot, and stamp on the hosta gobbling fiends and throw them to the chickens?


I think so long as you don't remove them from their habitat, you'll be fine. Surely there are allowances for the food chain :lol2:

So chickens do eat them then, that was asked earlier and I had no idea 



LisaLQ said:


> When I kept snails, I used to love searching eBay for more bargains. You do have to check with other snail owners though - I've seen people selling fulicas for silly amounts on there, when you can get them for free quite often (at least you used to) if you look on the forums.


It is daft what some people try and sell them for. Always remember to factor in postage as part of your max bid when buying from ebay


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Pics are a couple years old, but this was about half an our of collecting snails in the garden on a rainy evening when i lived with my parents (please not the snails were only kept for the picture!!) containing C.Hortensis, C.Nemoralis, Helix aspersa and A. Abustorum.










and heres the select few i kept which bred well.










and heres a two-tailed one i found.



















Helix aspera, albino skinned and normal









and Helix Pomatia, can't remember where these were collected, but great snails


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Do you all think £2.99 is cheap for 5 c.nemoralis?


 did you say these were on e bay?

nothing coming up for me when tried loking last night.....


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Those helix pomatia are beaaauuutiful. :flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

snails?

shawnee forest has snails...

(just threw that in there... slow morning)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

labmad said:


> did you say these were on e bay?
> 
> nothing coming up for me when tried loking last night.....


Search 'american grove snails'


----------



## sumi (Sep 25, 2009)

I have 46 _cepaea nemoralis _adult snails as pets - at the moment i have a hoard of around 30 babies from hatched eggs from the adults. I'm selling the babies in groups of 5, if anyone is interested please get in contact with me


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Might best if you post this in classfieds.


----------

